# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Ditari i meditimeve >  Korrespondencë

## Teli

Sdëshiroj të të dërgoj letër në adresë
Sdëshiroj të më thua se e lexove me detyrim
Sdëshiroj të të dal në udhë si pengesë
Nuk dua as mejdan për dyluftim

Copëza ëndrrash dua të shkëmbejmë 
Që të shembura na dalin përpara në kujtime
Qoftë edhe kur të akullta me zjarr na rrëmbejnë
Nëpër soditje, nëpër meditime

----------


## Teli

Kur në shpirt ndjenja rebelohet
Ik nga realiteti në ëndrra gjen prehje
Ti mundohesh po ajo s’robërohet 
Shpërthen gjithsesi shpërthen si dehje

----------


## Teli

E kane lodhur endrrat muzën, në kërkim
nëpër qiell bredh që ta gjej yllin që duhet të bie…
bashkë do të përplasen në tokw me zhgënjim
ose do të sjellin shkëndija dashurie

----------


## Teli

Qëndrova një kohë të gjatë, me shikim në bardhësinë e ekranit. U mundova të flas me kujtimet, u  mundova t i thërras në ndihmë copëzat e ëndrrave të ëndërruara tashmë, por sndodhi as biseda me kujtimet dhe as ardhja qoftë edhe e trishtë e fragmenteve të pejsazheve që si gjeja dot në jetë, e më ishin shfaqur aq reale. Në ekran hapja faqe të Wordit të mbushura me shkronja që në këtë natë smë thonin asgjë, ndërsa nga vetja, në vete, se hapja dot asnjë faqe, asnjë...E dëshiroj... dëshiroj të gërmoj në vete, dëshiroj të jem i gatshëm që të depërtoj në thellësinë më të madhe të mundshme, për ta nxjerrë në faqen e bardhë të kompjuterit atë që do të doje ta lexosh... por ja që se bëra dhe se bëjë dot, këtë herë jo, sepse një kohë relativisht të gjatë ndërroj veç shikime të bardha me ekranin e kompjuterit, bardhësi e cila ka shkaktuar një ftohtësi që  shëmbëllen para meje si një virtyt që njeriu ia krijoi kompjuterit dhe nga ai filloi ta bart në vetvete në fundshekullin e shkuar dhe vijon ta bëjë të njëjtën edhe në shekullin e ri. 
I këtillë i dukem vetes edhe unë, sepse e fillova këtë faqe korrespondence duke kërkuar ndihmë nga kompjuteri, ndihmë që se gjej dot, prandaj do ta mbyll këtë faqe...

----------


## Teli

Bashkë me dimrin ftohtësia vdes
Rrjedha e gjakut rrjedh furishëm në shtegtim
Bredh nëpër ndjenja të lëna në harresë
Duke e lënë pas një rrobot, një makinë

----------


## Teli

Nuk më ftove 
Të vij
Se e dije se jetoj në një vend 
Me kufirin e hekurt shtatëfish...
Më akuzove
Pse rri
Indiferent
E nuk të ftova të vish

Në kasollen tonë 
Të ndërtuar me copëza ëndrrash

----------


## Teli

S'ka fjalë ka heshtje
Heshtje që flet
S'ka fjalë ka heshtje
Heshtje që vret

----------


## Teli

Së fundi nuk e di çka po ngjet me ty
Nuk e di as ku je, as çka bën këto ditë
Ka kohë s'më sheh, as me fjalë as me sy
Prandaj nuk do të vij mos më prit

----------


## Teli

Vdiqa në zjarr
Për t’u ringjallur zjarr
Mes plagësh rikthehem
Në vargun tim të vrar

----------


## Teli

Para se te ikje në heshtjen tende
Është dashtë të më thuash shko ne djall
Nese e ke ndermend te me cmend
Ia arrin, po çmendem, po mbytem në mall

Po çmendem duke e pritur veç një fjalë nga ti
Se duroj ikjen nga legjenda në përrallë
Dua të ma thotë troq, s’të duhet në ndihmë asnjë histori
Qyteti i humbur s’bëhet dot i gjallë

----------


## Teli

E lidh plagën s’e  lë gjakun të rrjedh 
Se shpirti ligshtohet, s'duron dot 
Një çast më shumë nga jeta e vjedh 
Jam kalimtar i rastit në këtë botë

----------


## Teli

E pafundme nganjëherë është vuajtja
Sepse e pafundme është gjithësia
E tillë është botë e njeriut
E pafundme në njeriun është dashuria

----------


## Teli

Po bie shi sot në qytetin tim
Shi po bie 
Ëmbël në mua u kthye një kujtim
Një imazh  ëmbël dashurie

Nje imazh i embel dashurie
Pika pika perplasej ne mua 
Bashke me pikat e shiut
......................................

----------


## Teli

Me ëndrrën e bardhë
Nëpër yje
Të kërkoj
Në fluturimin e stisur
Sipas përrallës
Për princeshën e fjetur

Në hënë 
Asnjë xhuxh
As në Venerë
As erë
As puhizë
As pranverë

Asnjë gjurmë shtrige
Se takoj në yje
Asnjë xhuxhë
Nuk më shpie 
Në gjurmë 
Të princeshës

E kafshoj 
Mollën 
Dhe kthehem 
Në përrallë

----------


## Teli

Jam kthyer ne perrall
se aty ndjehem me i gjalle

----------


## Teli

E mahnitshme eshte jeta
kur ne teh te sepates e jetojme
here ne qiej here ne perralle ikim
realitetin e mashtrojme

----------


## Teli

Në qytet
S’e gjej
Asnjë kalë 
Të bardhë
Asnjë shpatë
Të mprehtë
Në udhën 
E përrallës
Që princeshën time 
E ka vënë 
Në gjumë

Xhuxhat 
Në pritjen
E gjatë
Frikësohem
E humbin
Durimin
Dhe 
E varrosin 
Princeshën time

Po vdes 
Princesha ime
E unë 
S’e gjej 
Dot udhën
Që ta ia jap 
Puthjen e zgjimit

Me makitao
E vras edhe 
Një ditë
Duke menduar
Se përralla 
Nuk soset
Pa e gjetur 
Princeshën time

Më vjen inati
Ta shpall fituese
Shtrigën

----------


## Teli

Asnjë fjalë s’e gjej kund hua
Ikën fjalët s’janë…
Eshte hidhëruar muza ne mua
Inat më mban

----------


## Teli

Edhe kur e kafshove mollën e helmuar
Erdha e të zgjova
Edhe kur mallkimi të vuri në gjumë
Kur duhej dinozaurët ti mundja
Të shpëtova
......................
Në përrallë

E ndërtova kështjellën 
Skaj një lumi që gurgullon
Me buqetë lulesh 
I lidha nyjet shpirtrat binjakë
Puthjet i shëndrrova në energji 
të ëndrrës sonë 
që fluturon
E përqafimit 
Ia dhash emrin e Yllit
Që na ndriçon 
....................................
Në vargje

Nga përralla e vargjet 
Zbrita në realitet
Ku molla e helmuar skafshohet dot
E dinozaurët e rinj kush si pret
Ku puthja nuk e ka asnjë fuqi kundër helmit
Ku shigjeta e helmuar vret
Nga ku yjet shihen po spushtohen
Ku lumit i është rregulluar shtrati e hiq sgurgullon
E nuk jepen leje për ndërtimin e kështjellave

E mu hidhërove muzë e më braktise
Nuk e di çka po ngjan
Nga e vargjet përrallore të dashurisë u harlise
E inat më mban


E unë
Së fundi një tundimi
Si bëjë dot ball
E pyetem
A është dashuria në vargje
Më e bukur 
Se dashuria në përrallë?

----------


## Teli

U përqafuan me shume mallë
Si akrepa ore u bashkuan në mesnatë
Koha ndalet - punë e madhe!?-jane në përrallë
Dhe vendosën  të qëndrojnë bashkë, gjatë-gjatë…

----------

